# I have questions about weaning weights (Boer and spanish kids)



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

What is the average weaning weight of a boer kid and the average weaning weight of a spanish kid (not as a mixed breed but as two seperate purebreds)? Also, How can you increase the weaning weights through reproduction?

I'm taking a meat goat production course and these questions were asked about my herd. I don't have meat goats, just taking the course to further my knowledge. Thank you for any answers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I knew, but I am full blood boer, hopefully someone will chime in soon for you.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Wish I knew, but I am full blood boer, hopefully someone will chime in soon for you.


That is what I meant. The average weaning weight of boer kids and the average weaning weight of spanish kids, not as a mixed breed. I should edit so it is not confusing. What average weaning weight of your boer kids?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have Boer percentages, and a kiko/cross so I am not sure how much help I could offer, sorry.
However, I do think it depends on if they were multiple kids. Obviously, triplets or quads may not grow as fast as singles and twins.

Our kiko/cross doe bred to a fullblood boer buck had a single doe last year that was 72lbs. @ 3mo weaning, birth weight was 13lbs.

Twins from a nubian/boer <daughter of doe below>, bred to the same fullblood boer buck weaning weights were 60-65lbs 3mo weaning both doelings. Birth weights were 7lbs & 7.5lbs.

Triplets from a nubian/boer doe, bred to the same fullblood boer buck as the does above weaning weights were 65buck-48doe-52doe birthweight was 7lbs buck-6lbs each doe.

Our babies are young right now, so I don't have weaning weights. Computer program screwed up and kept disappearing from the computer so I lost all the info I had on weaning weights from previous percentage kids.

I'd think good fullblood boers would have a better weaning weight than our percentages, however I hear Kikos and spanish goats tend to grow faster, and are much better if they are crossed with boer to add in more meat.

Good luck


----------

